# Proof of funds help



## PhilBell (Nov 4, 2009)

Quick one if anyone can help 

Do you have to have the funds to immigrate prior to submitting your original application or do you only have to provide proof of funds when activating your visa>
:help:


----------



## heropuppy (Oct 25, 2009)

PhilBell said:


> Quick one if anyone can help
> 
> Do you have to have the funds to immigrate prior to submitting your original application or do you only have to provide proof of funds when activating your visa>
> :help:


From my own experience, we had to send the proof to the CIC with our original application and then show them again when picking up our visas as well as when we landed...


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

it all depends on how you look at it ,yes you have to show proof of funds to CIC and you could be asked when landing, depending on who is on the immigration checkpoint, we were told that we would have to show, but on landing they never asked, you will have to provide bank/investment statements that then money has been there for sometime or they may take the view that you borrowed the money for that reason and may deny the application


----------

